# Plant that grows on trees?



## Nan(TX) (Sep 13, 2002)

Hi all, we have this plant that I have no idea what is. At first I thought it was some kind of moss. Now after looking at it more closely it looks as if it might be some kind of vine. You can find it anywhere on the trees.


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

Nan -
Are you familiar with Resurrection Fern? The leaf looks like this, but usually it is a bit more bunchy not viney. Check these pics 

http://davesgarden.com/pf/go/54177/


Halo


----------



## Jen H (Jun 16, 2004)

That looks like the licorice fern that grows all over the place on the Wa coast.

here's a picture:

http://www.wta.org/~wta/flora/licorice.jpg

It doesn't do any harm to the tree itself. It just hangs out and lives on the moisture and nutrients dropping onto it from the air.


----------

